# portfolio management software



## moogie403 (Dec 29, 2014)

I am beginning research to find a competent portfolio management software package which works well for Canadian investors. 
Can anyone recommend a good one which has decent support?
Also must be able to upload data from brokerages and internet.

thanks.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

I've been using *Quicken* since 1989. (DOS version on an XT. Before Windows came out). It has downloading capabilities from investment accounts, pretty decent reporting ability, exports data to EXCEL and more, and there's a Canadian version. I like it a lot. My only complaint is the price. All Intuit products are too expensive in my opinion.


----------



## Greyhound86 (Feb 21, 2010)

I have been searching for a new portfolio tracker.

I have been using Globe Gold for about 5 years. It is pretty good at keeping track of all sales, buys, dividends, splits etc for all our stocks. It is being phased out and replaced by a new Globe Investor Portfolio. I entered a bunch of data into the new tracker to see how it works. But it is not the same. Hard to get info on acb of each investment, doesn't combine a number of investment accounts (we have about 10) in one report. It is still a work in process. Could not find an easy way to print out the reports I need. I think I will just end up using a watch list on the Globe Tracker from now on as it highlights stories and headlines for the stocks on your watchlist. 

Also looked at Google, Yahoo, Morningstar, and Stockhouse. None will do the complete job. They are all pretty good at watchlists though. 

So I had to send Quicken my $100. It works good enough for what I want. You can get lots of reports on taxable income, performance, value, capital gains, acb etc. You can combine all your accounts on one report or pick and choose which investment accounts go on that particular report. Once you have your investments set up, you can ask the program to access current prices for them or you can enter the price manually. It will even download your transactions over the internet from your broker for some brokers. I use BMOIL which is not set up yet to download transactions so I have to manually enter buys, sells, dividends etc. For me it is worth the $100.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I have been using Quicken for 5+ years and paid for it twice now I think (now on 2013 version) Before paying Quicken, look at the Portfolio Slicer excel spreadsheet. It provides a much better look at your portfolio imo and it's free

I could probably manipulate Quicken to show the same stats but Portfolio Slicer is more investor oriented from the start, while Quicken is more budget minded (investments seem to be an afterthought and not really understood to them..)


----------

